
A Deep Dive into Qualcomm’s Centriq 2400 for Windows Server and Linux - msh
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11737/analyzing-falkors-microarchitecture-a-deep-dive-into-qualcomms-centriq-2400-for-windows-server-and-linux
======
swiley
Something deep (and rather important) would be knowing it doesn't need special
blobs and patches to boot.

~~~
bsder
EL3(TrustZone) presumably invalidates that.

------
revelation
That's great, Qualcomm is bringing Linux 3.x into the datacenter! They save
big organizations 10% of TCO by stripping out all the user management
bamboozle, it's no good anyway, with their custom Linux blobs everyone is root
in no time.

